# Desert Ironwood Imperial



## JBCustomPens (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey Guys,

This pen is an Imperial dressed with beautiful Desert Ironwood from Rodney. Comments and questions are all welcome.

Have a good one!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 22, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## JBCustomPens (Dec 22, 2009)

Why, thank you!:tongue:


----------



## penmanship (Dec 22, 2009)

great looking pen ~ great looking timber.  Well done !


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (Dec 22, 2009)

Very nice.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## PaulSF (Dec 23, 2009)

Beautiful!  I have a desert ironwood on the lathe now, ready for sanding tomorrow


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 23, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## JBCustomPens (Dec 23, 2009)

PaulSF said:


> Beautiful!  I have a desert ironwood on the lathe now, ready for sanding tomorrow



Yeah, it turns out great! It takes a very nice polish but it is difficult to get sanding scratches out because it is so dense. Thanks for comments.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Dec 23, 2009)

Btw, one thing I forgot to mention is that it is a rollerball. I sure love that Schmidt refill!


----------



## el_d (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice Job. I love DI especially with some BLO. The BLO makes the light grains in the DI "sparkle"


----------



## bitshird (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice job. I love Desert Ironwood, and it loos great on that Imperial.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 23, 2009)

Lovely pen Gregg, nice clear pictures too, well done!


----------



## PaulSF (Dec 24, 2009)

So I turned the Desert Ironwood on the mandrel, and then my 60-degree live and dead centers arrived in the mail after sanding.  I've just tried doing BLO/CA on the blanks without using the mandrel.  Tomorrow I'm going to polish and see how it turns out.  It seems harder to get the CA onto the ends of the barrel when turning between centers.  I know, I know, get the delrin bushings, but I don't HAVE the delrin bushings. So the jury is out. I may have to pop this back on the mandrel again.  We shall see.  

But oh, if the finish turns out nicely, and if I don't frack up the assembly (and that's a huge IF), this Desert Ironwood will make a Beayoooooootifull pen.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Dec 24, 2009)

PaulSF said:


> So I turned the Desert Ironwood on the mandrel, and then my 60-degree live and dead centers arrived in the mail after sanding.  I've just tried doing BLO/CA on the blanks without using the mandrel.  Tomorrow I'm going to polish and see how it turns out.  It seems harder to get the CA onto the ends of the barrel when turning between centers.  I know, I know, get the delrin bushings, but I don't HAVE the delrin bushings. So the jury is out. I may have to pop this back on the mandrel again.  We shall see.
> 
> But oh, if the finish turns out nicely, and if I don't frack up the assembly (and that's a huge IF), this Desert Ironwood will make a Beayoooooootifull pen.



I found it hard to finish at first, (I just got my centers too) but you can stick the paper towel right up the centers and it won't wrap up or get glue on the centers. It will take some getting used to, but you will grow to like it.:biggrin:

I don't even use bushings anymore, I round out, smooth, sand and polish all without bushings between centers. It is not as hard as you think.

Have a good one!


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 24, 2009)

Beautiful pen! That's a great combination.
 I want to make an Imperial of my own some day.


----------

